# HELP ME IM STUCK @ A DEAD END ROAD



## KALIGYRL (Mar 31, 2002)

I AM 19 AND HAVE HAD THIESE ASS PROBLEMS SINCE I WAS DIAGNOSED ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO AND JUST RECENTLY IT SEEMS TO GET WORSE WITH EVERYDAY THAT GOES BY.I HAVE NO INSURANCE RIGHT NOW BUT EVER DR. IVE WENT TO BEFORE TOLD ME THAT THERE WAS PRETTY MUCH NOTHING THEY COULD DO ABOUT IT. ITS JUST SOMETHING I MUST LIVE WITH BUT THINGS ARE SO BAD RIGHT NOW THERE IS NO "JUST LIVING WITH IT" I CANT EVER WORK RIGHT NOW BECAUSE OF IT. FISSURES ARE ALSO A BIG PROBLEM FOR ME SO IF THERES ANY ONE OUT THERE WITH SOME QIUCK FIXES OR ### LEST SOME HOME REMADIE THAT THAT CAN LESSEN THE PAIN FOR NOW PLEASE GET A HOLD OF ME.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I understand your pain. I am 19 too and have had this the same amount of time that you have. If you can, find another doctor and go back and ask for some proper help.YOu could try taking some otc stuff and see if that helps. For stomach cramps you could try peppermint tea of the capsules you can buy. If you are a D type you could take immodium, which can help make life a little bit more bearable, or also you could try taking an anti spasmodic beofre meals. This would help with cramps as well. You can buy some of them OTC. Colofac, i take that is OTC.One thing that you might like to try is Hypnotherapy. I have just finished "Mikes Tapes" and they are really really good. I thought that i was dying inside. I felt depressed all the time and didn't know what to do with myself. I am at university and was finding it very difficult. I am a "D" type. I am not cured but my frame of mind is a lot better and my IBS isn't so bad. SOmetimes i have no problems at all.I will give you the address for his site. http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com Also, check out the success stories on the CBT and Hypno forum. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=11 YOu don't need to feel like its the end of the road. Its not. It won't be like this forever.Spliff


----------



## Kinnlatta (Nov 3, 2000)

I feel for you, believe me. I'm 19 and I am dealing with the same thing. There is basically no cure. But don't let that get you down. I've been taking Culturelle. It's an otc pill that you can buy at CVS. So far it's been helping me out a lot. Everyone is unique and I'm sure that results will vary, but it's worth a shot. It takes about a week to actually notice results but they are very noticeable. Good luck.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

KALIGYRL How are you? YOu ok?


----------

